
Ask HN: Best learning resources on architecting modern web app systems - vcidev
I&#x27;m wondering if anyone on HN has recommendations for learning more about software systems architecture, distributed systems, scalability, etc., mainly with regard to internet&#x2F;web systems or web applications? E.g. a book that might have a chapter on queue design patterns, when and why to use them, or a chapter on notification architectures, caching concepts, etc. Not just &quot;this is what ___ does&quot;, but &quot;here are some patterns for doing ___ and when you might consider them&quot; (higher level info).<p>I find that there are a ton of great books along the lines of &quot;How to build an app using ___ programming language&quot; but I&#x27;m looking for something more along the lines of &quot;Design patterns for building fast, distributed, resilient and scalable ___&quot;.<p>Reading a book, blog, or watching a talk tends to be my favorite mode of learning, so any suggestions along those lines would be greatly appreciated!
======
LiamPa
Designing data intensive applications seems to be what you are describing.

[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

~~~
vcidev
This looks awesome, thank you!

------
xueyongg
Just the topic you are looking for. I was looking through some resources on
design patterns because it started to dawn on me just how paramount a good
design pattern is for the success of an application. Hope you find them
useful!

One is related to an application layer's design pattern. Another is related to
architectural design pattern.

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-04-11-second-four-
des...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-04-11-second-four-design-
patterns) [https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-04-10-first-four-
desi...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-04-10-first-four-design-
pattterns)

~~~
xueyongg
There is one more article on design patterns I thought are interesting for
general learning. A personal challenge for my fellow techies, try applying
such design pattern thinking into your life as well, you will discover many
interesting insights along the way! Cheers!

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-
de...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-03-3-more-cloud-design-
pattern)

